# Friend leaving for Cuba in a couple of days



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

As above my friend said he is willing to pick me up a box from one of the factory stores. Does anybody know the approx price for a box of petit corona's say from the Partagas factory store or similiar


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

All the prices you'll ever need are here:

http://marty.514crew.com/cigarprices.html


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

rainman said:


> All the prices you'll ever need are here:
> 
> http://marty.514crew.com/cigarprices.html


Exactly.

Partagas Petit Coronas (on the above page) = $86.25. A couple bucks less than online shopping, and online shopping (IMHO) is safer.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Partagas Petit Coronas (on the above page) = $86.25. A couple bucks less than online shopping, and online shopping (IMHO) is safer.


Safer than having them on hand from the factory itself?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> Safer than having them on hand from the factory itself?


Safer than bringing them back on an airplane into a country in which they are illegal. :tu


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Safer than bringing them back on an airplane into a country in which they are illegal. :tu


He's got "Canuk" in his name. :tu


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mikeyj23 said:


> Safer than bringing them back on an airplane into a country in which they are illegal. :tu


GTCanuk. Hmmm ... guy is probably from Arizona ;-).


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> GTCanuk. Hmmm ... guy is probably from Arizona ;-).


Ah, I was thinking Kentucky. Nice catch, you two :tu I have reading problems; you should probably send me cigars as a cure.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Ah, I was thinking Kentucky. Nice catch, you two :tu I have reading problems; you should probably send me cigars as a cure.


Haha, I just smoked something that cured whatever ailed me...maybe them'll do the trick


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

rainman said:


> All the prices you'll ever need are here:
> 
> http://marty.514crew.com/cigarprices.html


Thanks what I was looking for and yes I am Canadian:ss


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

GT - your friend may not be able to buy those at the Partagas factory because even though it is a well stocked LCDH, they still have a limited range to choose from. You should give your friend a list of perhaps 5 in order of priority just in case they don't have what you're looking for.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

At the factory, it would be under $90, a few bucks more at resorts or airport. :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Go for custom rolled cigars. I think the major hotels have custom rollers there. I would also consider something that is hard to find or out of production.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Go for custom rolled cigars. I think the major hotels have custom rollers there. I would also consider something that is hard to find or out of production.


I agree. Lots of good custom rollers in cuba.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

rainman said:


> GT - your friend may not be able to buy those at the Partagas factory because even though it is a well stocked LCDH, they still have a limited range to choose from. You should give your friend a list of perhaps 5 in order of priority just in case they don't have what you're looking for.


Oh, and tell our friend that they will get swarmed by guys selling cigars right outside the store telling him that they are the same thing. They aren't, period.
If he isn't in the building, handing cash to a person in a uniform who is putting the cash in a till, then your friend is buying you fakes.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Go for custom rolled cigars. I think the major hotels have custom rollers there. I would also consider something that is hard to find or out of production.


IMO the resort custom rolled are a crap shoot with a strong emphasis on crap. The tobacco is usually from an unspecified or unknown source. They are more of a novelty and are geared towards the tourists.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

the nub said:


> IMO the resort custom rolled are a crap shoot with a strong emphasis on crap. The tobacco is usually from an unspecified or unknown source. They are more of a novelty and are geared towards the tourists.


Unless the custom rolls begin with "Reinaldo", La China", "Hamlet" or "Jorge/Club Havana", I agree with the Nub.


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. Hopefully all have a nice box of smokes in 10 days or so.:tu


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Been a Partagas fan for years and I cannot say enough good things about their Robusto (Serie D No. 4) A steal at about $140 CUC

Enjoy!


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

Well hers what I received today:ss:chk

View attachment 22416


View attachment 22417


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

GTCanuk said:


> Well hers what I received today:ss:chk
> 
> View attachment 22416
> 
> ...


Looks like a Monte 4 and a Coronitas en Cedro.
Like them both very much.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

GTCanuk said:


> Well hers what I received today:ss:chk
> 
> View attachment 22416
> 
> ...


did the RyJ come without a warranty seal?


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

They both had the warranty but not affixed. Neither of them have no box codes
Monti # 4 and the Cedros #3



the nub said:


> did the RyJ come without a warranty seal?


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

GTCanuk said:


> They both had the warranty but not affixed. Neither of them have no box codes
> Monti # 4 and the Cedros #3


Warranty seals fell off or were never affixed to begin with? If the latter, then 100% fake.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

GTCanuk said:


> They both had the warranty but not affixed. Neither of them have no box codes
> Monti # 4 and the Cedros #3


No box codes and no warranty seal?

Don't wanna rain on anyone's parade, but...


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

the nub said:


> Warranty seals fell off or were never affixed to begin with? If the latter, then 100% fake.


must agree with lawrence...if the waranty seal and the chevron are inside the box...they are "beach" cigars.have never seen genuine habanos with the stickers inside the box.

derrek


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Something else that stands out more blatant is that disparity of the shades of the top layer of those Monte's.
They are all over the place.

One thing to keep in mind folks is that in Cuba, theft from the government is an art practiced excessively.
It is not unheard of for those boxes to be from the factory, stolen in parts.
In other words, some cigars today, some more tomorrow, a box the next day, etc.
That is a very common occurrence.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Something else that stands out more blatant is that disparity of the shades of the top layer of those Monte's.
> They are all over the place.


Under your typical reasoning, Carlos, wouldn't that mean they were legit?


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

SeanGAR said:


> GTCanuk. Hmmm ... guy is probably from Arizona ;-).


:r:r:r


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

GTCanuk said:


> Well hers what I received today:ss:chk
> 
> View attachment 22416
> 
> ...


Ouch, no Box code/Seals. Unlikely they bought from LCDH. Where did they come from?


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

One of the workers at the resort they stayed at . Already smoked 1, with the no ageing on it was a decent smoke. With a little rest might be a darn good smoke, plus at $3 a stick even being fakes not bad.



a2vr6 said:


> Ouch, no Box code/Seals. Unlikely they bought from LCDH. Where did they come from?


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

GTCanuk said:


> One of the workers at the resort they stayed at . Already smoked 1, with the no ageing on it was a decent smoke. With a little rest might be a darn good smoke, plus at $3 a stick even being fakes not bad.


Ouch, they are most certainly not authorized HSA cigars. As it has been said many times before, when we buy unauthorized cuban tobacco or flat our fakes we inject more money into the fakes trade. More money can mean better band and box printing and larger operations which hurts us all.

Having said all that I feel more sympathetic to Cuban nationals trying to make a buck for their family than I do for the scum who sit in Miami trying to find new ways to manufacture their fakes.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

wij said:


> Ouch, they are most certainly not authorized HSA cigars. As it has been said many times before, when we buy unauthorized cuban tobacco or flat our fakes we inject more money into the fakes trade. More money can mean better band and box printing and larger operations which hurts us all.
> 
> Having said all that I feel more sympathetic to Cuban nationals trying to make a buck for their family than I do for the scum who sit in Miami trying to find new ways to manufacture their fakes.


:tpd: All the way to Cuba just to buy fakes. Seems like a waste, to me.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

the nub said:


> IMO the resort custom rolled are a crap shoot with a strong emphasis on crap. The tobacco is usually from an unspecified or unknown source. They are more of a novelty and are geared towards the tourists.


Even when they are bought from the "official" rollers in the major hotel lobbies? They are suppose to be state sanctioned and meet strict guidelines on tobacco. They are considered Habanos and count towards the limit for the cigar limit when leaving Cuba.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

GTCanuk said:


> One of the workers at the resort they stayed at . Already smoked 1, with the no ageing on it was a decent smoke. With a little rest might be a darn good smoke, plus at $3 a stick even being fakes not bad.


When you smoke fakes, you don't know what kind of shit you smoke :hn


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

GTCanuk said:


> One of the workers at the resort they stayed at . Already smoked 1, with the no ageing on it was a decent smoke. With a little rest might be a darn good smoke, plus at $3 a stick even being fakes not bad.


$75 a box?! If you were going to buy fakes, you should have posted here first. You could have bought 3 boxes for that price. Make sure you keep them away from the rest of your stash. Fakes are notorious for beetles.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Even when they are bought from the "official" rollers in the major hotel lobbies? They are suppose to be state sanctioned and meet strict guidelines on tobacco. They are considered Habanos and count towards the limit for the cigar limit when leaving Cuba.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Yes.

AFAIK none of the reputable rollers are employed at the hotels. Melia has a roller in the cigar shop, not in the lobby. Habana Libre has a guy in the lobby but he is rarely there. Other than that I can't think of anyone. And not every roller has good tobacco either. Custom rolls are not Habanos because they are unofficial production. But the prices are regulated just like regular production. IIRC they are only officially allowed to roll petit coronas, robustos, lonsdales and churchills.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

GTCanuk said:


> As above my friend said he is willing to pick me up a box from one of the factory stores. Does anybody know the approx price for a box of petit corona's say from the Partagas factory store or similiar


You may end up smoking rat droppings, pesticide saoked leaf, insects, painted/chemical soaked paper etc...toss 'em out bro, not safe at all.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

the nub said:


> Yes.
> 
> AFAIK none of the reputable rollers are employed at the hotels. Melia has a roller in the cigar shop, not in the lobby. Habana Libre has a guy in the lobby but he is rarely there. Other than that I can't think of anyone. And not every roller has good tobacco either. Custom rolls are not Habanos because they are unofficial production. But the prices are regulated just like regular production. IIRC they are only officially allowed to roll petit coronas, robustos, lonsdales and churchills.


Where would you find the best custom rollers in Havana then? Do you have to call ahead or can you just show up they'll start rolling them?


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Where would you find the best custom rollers in Havana then? Do you have to call ahead or can you just show up they'll start rolling them?


The most well known work at the LCDH or other cigar shops- La China at Partagas, Hamlet at RyJ, Cueto at el Morro, Reynaldo at Conde de Villanueva, etc. If you want something special you will need to order in advance by phone or in person.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

GTCanuk said:


> One of the workers at the resort they stayed at . Already smoked 1, with the no ageing on it was a decent smoke. With a little rest might be a darn good smoke, plus at $3 a stick even being fakes not bad.


Shouldn't have costed more than .50 cents a smoke for being fake. At least you gave the guy a month's worth of wages with your buy. Ah well, live and learn. You'll know for next time.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

This is why I don't bother with mules.


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

the nub said:


> $75 a box?! If you were going to buy fakes, you should have posted here first. You could have bought 3 boxes for that price. Make sure you keep them away from the rest of your stash. Fakes are notorious for beetles.


About 75$ Canadian. You've have to realize we pay about $4 for a Dutch Master. They are seperated actually plus froze them for 48 hours


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

CosmoKCohiba said:


> You may end up smoking rat droppings, pesticide saoked leaf, insects, painted/chemical soaked paper etc...toss 'em out bro, not safe at all.


I have desected 1 of each, they are both rolled from full leaves. Found no dirt are anything like that. Plus still this is Cuba probably same chance sort of crap coming from China and Korea. Even the NC's can't trust %100 percent whats inside as they are also not the so developed countries as ours.

But I and my mule has learned our lessons. It was not a waste as he had a 10 day vacation:2


----------

